# DIY question



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Is the sugar yeast method effective ?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

for C02??

yes it is effective but with only so many gallons

also it would be wise to use a bubble counter or some other type of diffusion with it


----------



## JDezy (May 21, 2004)

Ya i heard it was effective but only with smaller tanks, it gets expensive after a while


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

yeasting a 100+ g tank


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Where can i get a bubble counter or a diffuser ? I visited many DIY co2 system pages who tell you how to make a bubble counter but i don't understand...


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

is it dangerous to use one,? can you have too much c02 in the water for the p s?


----------



## B_L_Z_BUB (Jan 26, 2004)

I use it in my 55 just fine and use a simple airstone as a diffuser, they will need to be replaced every 6 months or so becouse the co2 eats them but work just fine. also be sure to get the yeast in the smallest prepackaged container you can becouse one opened it will not last for more then 3 months. i buy the prepackaged i table spoon envelopes. they work out jut about perfect.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

But instead of using an airstone can i put the tube in the intake of my filter ? The propeller will then diffuse the co2 all in the tank. I have an aqua tech filter so is it possible ?


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

The water mouvement of the filter can help, but I don't think it's a good idea because water mouvement take out co2 from your tank and replace it with o2, I think, but not sure







.
Good luck
Chouin


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

You can try it with a powerhead and put the airstone near the intake of it
Chouin


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

what's an air stone ? I don't have a power head so i have to find another way...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i just made mine from this site here and i drilled a hole in the top of the tube of my powerfilter, shoved the airline in there and about every two seconds it shoots a bubble into the inpeller and it chops it up and difusses it.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Aquatic Plant Forum_*


----------

